# Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage



## T-Rageous (Aug 16, 2003)

OK, I was able to drive my previously dead T-reg to the dealer this morning (the ESP and Fault Running Gear Workshop errors went away after driving it a few feet)--you can see my earlier post on this at http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1102819 
Anyway, the service rep at the dealer told me this VERY INTERESTING piece of information. "The security system should be activated anytime the car is left unoccupied for any lenght of time." Apparently this shuts the various battery-draining systems down that otherwise would be running.
Hope this explains my problems (my dealer is checking things out though--love that Jetta loaner car







)
Also, saw the new Phaeton coming off the truck--$88,000 for the 12 cyclinder


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (T-Rageous)*

I leave my car in the garage 4 to 5 days at a time without starting it. Should I set the alarm? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## T-Rageous (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (irbrenda)*

Yes, that's what the dealer told me.


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (T-Rageous)*

This is correct. If you don't "arm" the alarm, the car never goes into sleep mode...otherwise it continues to draw current to run all the systems...


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (mr.vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.vw* »_This is correct. If you don't "arm" the alarm, the car never goes into sleep mode...otherwise it continues to draw current to run all the systems...

Nice to know that.
Is it a common knowledge BTW? Or, maybe, it is the RTFM?


----------



## T-Rageous (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (****us)*

I couldn't find it in the manual--my dealer said they're sending a letter out to all its Touareg buyers.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (T-Rageous)*

Well, thank you so much for the info. I guess I've just been lucky so far.


----------



## mweller (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (T-Rageous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Rageous* »_I couldn't find it in the manual--my dealer said they're sending a letter out to all its Touareg buyers.

Oh no, not another letter. I'm still waiting on my towing letter. 
Good information, thanks for passing it along.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (mweller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mweller* »_
Oh no, not another letter. I'm still waiting on my towing letter. 


Think I'll make up a scrap book.


----------



## T-Rageous (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (mweller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mweller* »_
Oh no, not another letter. I'm still waiting on my towing letter. 
Good information, thanks for passing it along.


Although it would be good for VWoA to send out a letter on this (and maybe they will)--the one I was referring to is coming from my dealer.
Gee, imagine all the things that VW should put into a letter to Touareg owners?!


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

IF oyu get a letter, please post it here or on the MSN board for us to see, pleeeeeze.
meat


----------



## T-Rageous (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

no problemo!


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (T-Rageous)*

what about irbrenda..... who doesn't use the touareg very much
that one sits around for days at a time
is the alarm always set on that one?
and, of not, has there been any dead battery?
i have left my bmw 330i in the garage... while on vacation... for about 10 days on at least 4 occasions WITHOUT SETTING THE ALARM and came back to find the car just fine.
why would vw have this issue
it makes no sense to me
let us all know what else you find out
has anyone else had this occur?
greg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spalding12)*

I've let my Touareg sit for 3 or 4 days in a row while I put miles on my truck instead. No problems.


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

A BMW 330 does NOT have the leval of electronic systems found in the Touareg...why do you think Touareg has a liquid cooled 190 amp alternator....


----------



## OTTOG (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I let my car set in the garage without arming it. Same goes for my Audi. What systems are left running? I certainly do not mean to quibble, but I'll believe this when I see the letter.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (OTTOG)*

I too am a doubter about this. I leave my car in the driveway every night and never lock it. Never had a problem. It seems to go into sleep mode after a while, without locking it.


----------



## T-Rageous (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: (OTTOG)*

Hey, I'm just the messenger here (and the one with previously dead T-reg). The dealer said that they are seeing more battery drainage problems in some T-regs that sit for awhile. Perhaps more systems run at certain times. If there is one thing I think we've learned is that the Touareg can be consistently inconsistent.
Any other dealers on Vortex here able to verify this idea of always arming the Touareg security system when its unoccupied?


----------



## exoticasian30 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (T-Rageous)*

The touareg systems go into sleep mode WITHOUT having to arm the alarm.
Arming the alarm system just speeds up the process.Not arming the anti theft system should not drain your battery.


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (exoticasian30)*

i think your dealer is wrong and that there is something wrong SPECIFICALLY in your vehicle...
and as for that liquid-cooled alternator......
ooooooo
i did NOT know that
that makes me happy happy!
greg


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Doesnt the alarm auto arm itself after 30 seconds of doors closed and no one on the inside? I thought it did.
Also - why not arm it? I mean you just click the button, not big deal? Anything special to be gained by not arming it?
Just curious.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

It only arms itself if it had been previously locked, unlocked with keyfob but not opened. It won't lock itself if the door had been opened.
Locking in the garage is still a good idea. It's pretty easy for thieves to open your locked garage door and steal your car. That alarm going off will scare the snot out of them in a confined space!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (T-Rageous)*

hey t-rageous, do I remember correctly that you sometimes mess with the VAG-COM? could it be that you accidentally turned off the auto-arming feature? forgive me if I'm wrongly suspecting something here


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (spalding12)*

No, I never had a dead battery, but I am also in my garage all the time which is pretty secure from theft and I do not like to arm the car at night. I also have a nasty habit of leaving my keys in the car. Can it be armed anyway with the keys inside? I wouldn't like that.


_Modified by irbrenda at 2:25 AM 11-11-2003_


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (irbrenda)*

Is this why alot of VW cars at my local dealership have solar panels inside the car.? I thought it was kinda strange but it could explain why since some of the cars are alarmed and sitting on the lot longer.


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (rrussell)*

solar panels
where?
for what reason?
greg


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (spalding12)*

All the Bugs at dealer here have solar panels. I got a very suspicious answer when I asked why?


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (See5)*

that is very strange
i've never seen that any other kind of dealership
quite weird
i do NOT look forward coming home after a vacation, having forgotten to lock the vehicle in my garage....
and finding it dead when i try to go to work at 4:30am
greg


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (spalding12)*

Solar panels are quite common in new car lots. Cars that sit for a while tend to lose battery power; after all, just like your television, etc, which, although plugged in, is constantly on or the remote control would not work. Sleep mode as a battery drainer, especially in cold weather; but it should not happen to the Egg when left in the driveway for a few days. 
and the reason I never lock my car: V10. Need I say more?


----------



## T-Rageous (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_hey t-rageous, do I remember correctly that you sometimes mess with the VAG-COM? could it be that you accidentally turned off the auto-arming feature? forgive me if I'm wrongly suspecting something here









Although I've been tempted with the VAG-COM, I haven't used it my T-reg.


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (spalding12)*

You HAVE to use the remote or key to ARM the alarm....otherwise systems will continue to draw current...VERY simple....
Geez spalading12..are you implying I'm not wrong on a Touareg tidbit? 
wow...


----------



## LouisvilleTouareg (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Owners: One Cause of Dead Battery and disappearing COMFORT setting*

The *Dead Battery Scenario *can result from car movement while driver is actively changing the COMFORT Settings in the MFI. This "safety" feature of blanking out the MFI screen whenever the Touareg is in motion, causes an abnormal program termination in the COMFORT setting in some Touaregs. 
This programming glitch, results in the disappearance of the COMFORT setting from the MFI, and prevents normal execution of this computer program's commands (to shut down components, etc.). This leads to the subsequent Dead Battery. The COMFORT setting resets (reappears) only after the battery is drained.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Louisville,
That makes perfect sense, btw... How did you come upon this information?
Uri


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (T-Rageous)*

Unreasonable and unacceptable. I've left Saabs ,Volvo's,MB's, Audi's, BMW's (7's) , Suburbans and Saturns in the garage for month or more unlocked with no problem. BMW can be left with door or trunk open. One time I left after market cellphone plugged in charging for month-- returned to airport needing a call to CAA ( Canuk Eh!) 
Yours must be prob with specific vehicle.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: One Cause of Dead Battery and disappearing COMFORT setting (LouisvilleTouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LouisvilleTouareg* »_The *Dead Battery Scenario *can result from car movement while driver is actively changing the COMFORT Settings in the MFI. 

Interesting theory. I actually lost the comfort settings and menu yesterday. Happened when I was exiting the car and tried to lock it. It didn't lock properly or as usual. I had to walk back much closer to the car. Then when drove the car again, I noticed the doors auto-locked, so I knew something was screwed up. I went to check the comfort settings. The menu was there and then disappeared. I switched languages and then back again and it was there. I reset my settings and didn't have any problems the rest of the evening.


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: One Cause of Dead Battery and disappearing COMFORT setting (spockcat)*

I thought that the battery drain problem was fixed by installing an updated amp for the stereo system?
It happened to me and the dealer was told by VW to replace the amp.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Owners: One Cause of Dead Battery and disappearing COMFORT setting (CaptainT-reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainT-reg* »_I thought that the battery drain problem was fixed by installing an updated amp for the stereo system?
It happened to me and the dealer was told by VW to replace the amp.

And I thought that a flaky compass control module was causing battery drain.
Man, which is it. Is this Comfort setting in the MFI thing really a battery issue too?? Crazy. Is there a TSB to update the MFI program to fix this problem?


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: One Cause of Dead Battery and disappearing COMFORT setting (spockcat)*

Starting to sound more and more like a software bug than anything else to me.
A simple reboot and it goes back to normal. Perhaps changing the language is enough to reset this part of the code - certainly replacing the battery should be.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: One Cause of Dead Battery and disappearing COMFORT setting*

As an aside, I don't recall hearing of any recent dead batteries. ANYBODY?? Or has VW solved this issue at the factory and now we are just getting older cars with the occasional dead battery?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: One Cause of Dead Battery and disappearing COMFORT setting (LouisvilleTouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LouisvilleTouareg* »_The *Dead Battery Scenario *can result from car movement while driver is actively changing the COMFORT Settings in the MFI. This "safety" feature of blanking out the MFI screen whenever the Touareg is in motion, causes an abnormal program termination in the COMFORT setting in some Touaregs. 
This programming glitch, results in the disappearance of the COMFORT setting from the MFI, and prevents normal execution of this computer program's commands (to shut down components, etc.). This leads to the subsequent Dead Battery. The COMFORT setting resets (reappears) only after the battery is drained.


I lost the "Tyre" settings in the MFI when the screen was blanked by the motion safety catch. Easy enough to get back (pull fuse), but I think there may be something about that safety feature that isn't quite right.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr.vw)*

Some external variable is "reawakening" the system in such a way that it bypasses the automatic system shut down mechanism that is designed to preserve the battery once it reaches a certain level.
VW has tried to source this issue with a number of theories in mind. Airplane RF, RF from other car's entry/security systems, high voltage power lines, etc.
So far there has been no luck isolating the issue that I know of.


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Owners: Read This Regarding Battery Usage (T-Rageous)*

i always lock and alarm my treg... and now after 9 months of ownership....out of the blue... left it for 22 days and dead. after vw towed and "fixed" it...it lasted less than 24 hours... dead again...over the past 9 months i left my treg for 15+ days more than a few times with no problems...now this...it's destroying my trust in this vehicle... the worse part is unlike most of the problems you can find on this forum...no one seems to have figured out the problem and solution...


----------

